# Fitting Brushing Boots



## josephinebutter2 (8 September 2008)

Not very good at explaining, but when you put on brushing boots that have the padding on the inside that is shaped so it is longer on one side e.g. Woof double closing ones, does the longer bit go at the back of the leg, or the front?

I always thought that it went at the back to protect the inside of the fetlock as the horses other leg passed by from back to front, but I have seen numerous people at my yard who wear them the other way and I'm starting to doubt myself now!


----------



## Silverspring (8 September 2008)

I always put the long bit to the back as it need the most protection, a brushing leg is most likely to hit from behind and brush towards the front of the horse.  The arguement we have at our yard is the double velcro brushing boots when it goes forwards and back, should the tabs still face back?  The answer is like the menaing of life, no one seems to really know


----------



## FigJam (8 September 2008)

With brushing boots, the extra padded bit always goes on the inside of the leg.  I always make sure if fits right down over the fetlock- really annoys me when I see folk with brushing boots fitted too high on the leg!

For double tab velcro, the first tabs always go front to back, so the top tab will look like they're on "wrong" by pointing forwards, but they're not.  It's because when you put the boot on, it's preferable to tighten from the front of the leg to the back, rather than back to front which can lead to over tightening over the tendon (at the back of the leg).

Hope that makes sense!


----------



## Silverspring (8 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
With brushing boots, the extra padded bit always goes on the inside of the leg.  I always make sure if fits right down over the fetlock- really annoys me when I see folk with brushing boots fitted too high on the leg!

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm not sure that's what the OP meant, I think she's talking about boots like this...

http://www.foxyhorseandhound.com/images/1000-1.jpg

and asking what way the skinny end of the striking pad should go, I was saying the big fat bit goes to the back which I think given that the straps on these boots would only face backwad if fitted this way must be correct.

[ QUOTE ]
For double tab velcro, the first tabs always go front to back, so the top tab will look like they're on "wrong" by pointing forwards, but they're not.  It's because when you put the boot on, it's preferable to tighten from the front of the leg to the back, rather than back to front which can lead to over tightening over the tendon (at the back of the leg).

Hope that makes sense! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yip I agree but various people at my yard seem to think different on the basis that if the tabs point toward the front of the horse they could easily be knocked open.  Unfortunatley every set of boots I've seen with double tabs are symmetryical so the striking pad doesn't lend itself to being fitted one way or the other!  I don't know much about boots as I'm a bit of a free ranger and only use event boots when needed (in the thinking that if she needs boots she probably need reinforced tendon protection as boots means we'll probably be falling over!)


----------



## josephinebutter2 (8 September 2008)

OK - so I am right.

I have given many a lecure/demo on the fitting of boots and bandages and why they should be fitted the correct way, but when so many people are telling you that you are wrong -
and I looked at pictures of the Legacy ones on the on-line cataloges, and they were fitted incorrectly in the sales pictures too! - you start to doubt yourself (in secret of course)!!

Thanks
x


----------



## FigJam (8 September 2008)

Hmmm... looking at that picture, I'd put that boot on with the straps facing backwards still, so the "skinny" shaped bit of padding would be towards the front of the leg, with the fat part covering the main fetlock area.

(the pic on the left is how I would fit it onto the left legs, if that makes sense?!)

The tabs pointing back the way to stop them being knocked and undone is a bit of an old fashioned idea surely with modern velcro etc?  Esp with double velcro tabs- they tend not to shift!  Definitely double velcro boots should end up with the outer tabs pointing forward.  They really shouldn't end up in a position where they're likely to get knocked and undone.


----------



## Silverspring (8 September 2008)

See I disagree (I think!) I would want the skinny bit at the back and it would wrap almost round to the back of the leg and they would brush forward...maybe i'm thinking of it wrong?!  I mgiht have to buy these boots just to try them on now and see what works!


----------



## jen1 (9 September 2008)

I fit my Woof ones with the tabs facing forwards, was told that by tack shop when I got them and the Legacy reflective ones with them also facing forwards as they are double lock ones just assumed they are the same?
BUT
What ever way you fit them they are a god send my horse spooked and did a fast spin a while ago on the road and when I got back to the yard he had ripped a huge bit off the inside of one of the front boots, so if he had not had them on it would have been a ripped leg!!


----------

